# KINGFISH at the JBP...6-5-07...#34



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I hit the JBP today with the "Wreckin' Crew" with hopes for some Kingfish action. We started early, as soon as the pier opened. The water was dirty, the wind was straight outta the West, and there was the threat of rain, all morning.

Bait was plentiful, big pods of Pogies everywhere...Tarpon and Kings were all over the place, in the sunrise, busting bait. In short order, we had the buckets full and got down to the business of FISHIN'.

The first catch of the day was a nice Spanish Mack, by a young kid on his first King outing.

About 0900, my friend Thomas' reel went to screaming, and we had the first King of the day hooked up. The fish headed Northeast, right about the time a large Shark attacked and killed a Tarpon in the vicinity of Thomas' Kingfish. We thought it was a goner for sure, but ol' Sharky was happy with the Tarpon and left the King alone. Thomas was feeling the pressure, because he lost a BIGGUN' last weekend, but the fish was caught this time.

A nice one, in the 25# range.










About an hour later, He hooks up AGAIN, and now he's got TWO on the day...Another nice 25#-ish fish.

Here he is with both of 'em.











After a rain shower, another 'Crew Member, Justin got knocked down, and the fight was on. His fish was headed for Morocco, when my reel starts wailing, too. TWO fish on!

It was quite the fight, working around several King Rigs, and some tourons as well. As luck would have it, Justin's fish went one way, and mine never left the pier, swimming back and forth close in. It was pretty hairy, with a green King in close, but my gear held together while I rassled him out from under the pier twice. The third time, he swam a circle around a piling, and if it werent for some fancy gaff work by Adam, I would have lost my third Kingfish...We emerged victorious, and Justin and I both got 'em on the deck. Two more 25#'s...



















And here's a photo of the three of us, with four fish...










I left at about 14:00, but word has it that there were two more Kings, and a 5' Shark were caught after I left. I'll add any cool pics that come along.

We had a GOOD day at the JBP today.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Great pictures*

and story.....damn those were some nice "Kings" I thought JBP wasnt any good??? you guys got that down to a tee....why don't you post pictures of your rigs...and the way you are setting your poles up....I notice a few good setup in the pictures...I am sure alot of new guys would also be willing to learn anything you want to share.....Well there you have it guys, the water is warming up on our east coast the bait pods are moving in....Its time to hit the water...i hate being sick:--| :--| i have a new reel, and it hasnt even touch water yet....maybe i will take it in the shower tonite   again Great report!!!! Great Pictures....Home depot must love you guys, i see PVC Pipes all over that place


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

*Wtf Rr??*

Wheres the Crocs 

Oh yeah...nice report and awesome job on the kings


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Nice fish boss. 

_*I thought JBP wasnt any good???*_

Jetty, give it a rest. There's nothing wrong with the Jax Beach Pier. It's a nice pier. Big concrete pilons, and decks that pop out in big waves so it doesn't break. The pier is wonderful. It costs millions of dollars to build it. It's a great pier. If I was gonna have a pier in my back yard, it'd be just like the Jax Beach Pier. 

*Wheres the Crocs*

He'd never make it out of Jacksonville alive if he was wearing lime green Crocs....


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

TreednNC said:


> Wheres the Crocs


I wore Crocs to casting practice the other day and rubbed a big blister on the arch of my left foot... They're plenty comfy, but they ain't castin' shoes...


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Pansyopcorn:....Jk I wouldnt be caught dead in a pair


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

TreednNC said:


> Pansyopcorn:....Jk I wouldnt be caught dead in a pair


Then whatever you do, DON'T put a pair on.. I used to say I'd NEVER wear 'em, too.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Oh, BTW...Did I mention that we caught some Kingfish today???   

Just heard that the total is up to EIGHT for the day...opcorn:


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Nice kings RR!!!  So yall using a trolley rig on JBP or freeline with a balloon?


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

YOU GUYS SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I HAD TO F%#$&N WORK ALL DAY!!!!!!!!!JEEZUS!




nice work guys


----------



## live2kingfish (Apr 17, 2007)

That was a nice catch you guys had out there today. Are you going to be out there tomorrow Railroader? Im going to go out there and try to catch ribbons for this weekends tourny, so ill be there in the morning to probably waste time.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

live2kingfish said:


> That was a nice catch you guys had out there today. Are you going to be out there tomorrow Railroader? Im going to go out there and try to catch ribbons for this weekends tourny, so ill be there in the morning to probably waste time.


Nope, I gotta go back to work...:--| 

There actually WAS one BIG Ribbon caught today, on a King Rig of all things.. It ate a small Greenback.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Congrats*

RR this is your first king right?

Anyways nice catchin.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

fisherkid said:


> RR this is your first king right?



Yep, first one to hit the deck... In the past, I've had two others on, and lost them. :redface:


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

rhorm said:


> Nice kings RR!!!  So yall using a trolley rig on JBP or freeline with a balloon?


Trolley rig...


----------



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

*!!!!sweet!!!!*

you GUYS look like "KINGS" holdin those fish!
great catch


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Rr*

when are you going to give us some tips, if some of us south of you, want to take a run up there. Like what part of the pier,bait,gear and other tips that good fisherman share with each other I am sure you have a few, that would like to take a run up there. Hell its only a few hours from central fla...But like any pier, how are the locals up that way, i see alot of smiling faces. I see pictures but no facts...Tides,bait, rig/gear and so on....We need to know Maybe some of your tips can work down here on our piers....Once we get pass some of the locals at some pier, then its okay but you know how that is ....anyway share what you can, without getting in trouble with your "******* Club"


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

congrats and it looks like a nice haul all around. Those kings look like they have some shoulder for putting the hurt on. Way to go.


----------



## GAGE (May 14, 2007)

*Congrats!*

Heckuva day guys!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice work on th Kings RR.


----------



## Jarson (Dec 29, 2006)

*Wow*

Another exciting report. Great job.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

jettypark28 said:


> when are you going to give us some tips, if some of us south of you, want to take a run up there. Like what part of the pier,bait,gear and other tips that good fisherman share with each other I am sure you have a few, that would like to take a run up there. Hell its only a few hours from central fla...But like any pier, how are the locals up that way, i see alot of smiling faces. I see pictures but no facts...Tides,bait, rig/gear and so on....We need to know Maybe some of your tips can work down here on our piers....Once we get pass some of the locals at some pier, then its okay but you know how that is ....anyway share what you can, without getting in trouble with your "******* Club"




Jetty, It aint like that. There really is no real "trick" to it. Ya put a live bait on a trolley rig and send him out there. I have seen Kings hit Pogies,Bluefish,Greenbacks,Whiting,Ladyfishand Ribbonfish. Just so happens that day all the fish came on Pogies. Same double hook wire Kingfish rig the boaters use,cept this one is connected to a mud line or "anchor line" The rig is clipped with a rubber band on a slide and sent out. When the fish hits the band pops and your free to fight him.a 20-50lb class boat rod and a fast reel that will hold at least 300 yards of 25lb test. The bussiness end of things consists of, normally,45lb wire leader of about 6' haywire twisted to 2 4X trebles. some guys run a length of 50lb mono for protection from getting wrapped in the PILINGS (NOT PYLONS). Never really seen one tide produce better than another,Some guys say Kings don't bite before 1pm but I know from experience thats BS.We fish for them off the END of the pier. 
The guys on the JBP are the ugliest bunch of Aholes on the planet They will steal your stuff quick and cut you without thinking twice.Avoid the place at all costs. Any questions?


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Actually the last part isn't exactly accurate. The guys on the JBP are really cool, Very helpful and accomidating. They will share bait,tips and tackle. They work very well together. :beer: I'd fish with any of em anywhere.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Here's a phone photo of Dave and his 44# fish, caught on a light SPINNING ROD


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Railroader said:


> Here's a phone photo of Dave and his 44# fish, caught on a light SPINNING ROD


Nice King!!!!


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

*congrats on the green king*

RR, 

Congrats on the 'green king', I know how valuable it is to have someone experienced down there to help gaff esp. when near the pilings, you are really lucky IMHO to have landed that king. I remember back in the early 90s fishing off Barnacle Pier in Topsail NC and fighting a Tarpon around 100 lbs on a Penn 3/0 for 3 hours. When it got to the pier and we tried to gaff it, the gaff hit the leader and 'bam', there floats off a silver king... caught a smaller one later that year so it made up for it !

Cane44


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Hurricane44 said:


> RR,
> 
> Congrats on the 'green king', I know how valuable it is to have someone experienced down there to help gaff esp. when near the pilings, you are really lucky IMHO to have landed that king. I remember back in the early 90s fishing off Barnacle Pier in Topsail NC and fighting a Tarpon around 100 lbs on a Penn 3/0 for 3 hours. When it got to the pier and we tried to gaff it, the gaff hit the leader and 'bam', there floats off a silver king... caught a smaller one later that year so it made up for it !
> 
> Cane44




just curious why gaff a tarpon? ive always released everyone ive caught and ive caught a few in the 120lb+ range.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*they*

use to do that back in the early 90s wait a min....in the 90s i thought he said 70s


----------

